# Hi I'm a newbie, in need of advice!



## Remus (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Nissan fans!

I just joined the forums because, well, i really like Nissans. Looking forward to exchangeing info and opinions with you guys!

Here's my dilemma:

I drive a '98 Maxima QX V6 2.0l manual. I find it imensly pleasurable , except for one thing...
I live in Africa(South Africa), and at quite a hefty altitude of +/- 1700m above sea level. As you petrol-heads now, high altitude robs naturally aspirated engines of precious hp. As i drive the slightly under-powered 2.0 liter model, the altitude business makes my car even more of a slouch. 

So my question is this: What engine upgrades do you guys recomend? A turbo would obviously solve the problem ( as these cars suffer from practically nil power loss at high altitudes), but what model to go for? Or maybe a super-charger instead? 

Thanks.


----------

